# January 2016 Betta Photo of the Month Contest Results



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

*Congratulations to January's Betta Photo of the Month Contest winner, haley3k1!*

haley3k1 (17 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

torileeann11 (6 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Zhylis (5 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Tourmaline (4 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

BettaStarter24 (4 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

SeleneTheSeawolf (3 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Olivia27 (3 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

dcg (2 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

MyBabiesHaveScales (2 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Mnbettafan (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

BettaBoy11 (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

SiameseFightingArt (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

imFred (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

DangerousAngel (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Dargent (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

scampers4010 (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

xShainax (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Darius359au (0 votes)


----------



## MyBabiesHaveScales (Aug 24, 2015)

Congratulations to the winner! I remember seeing that photo while voting- what a handsome betta! Got some good photographers and equally photogenic fish  

Thanks to the two people who voted for my little Horatio. I'm happy. He was not though, because he was getting all territorial over his bubble nest, lol. Silly.9th place is good with us


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

That is a ton more votes than I expected to get LOL congratulations Haley!


----------



## haley3k1 (Dec 20, 2015)

Awww all these photos are sooo perfect! I'm obsessed with zyphlis's pic. Gahhh I want a gold betta so badly. They're so royal and almost artificial looking lol. I've been looking on aquabid for a pair but most of them are just an irid yellow, not a true gold color. 
The boy in the photo I entered is named MqQueen after the blue and orange gulf car Steve McQueen drove. I'm raising his fry right now. They're almost 2 weeks old and still look like tadpoles! Haha


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

haley3k1 said:


> Awww all these photos are sooo perfect! I'm obsessed with zyphlis's pic. Gahhh I want a gold betta so badly. They're so royal and almost artificial looking lol. I've been looking on aquabid for a pair but most of them are just an irid yellow, not a true gold color.
> The boy in the photo I entered is named MqQueen after the blue and orange gulf car Steve McQueen drove. I'm raising his fry right now. They're almost 2 weeks old and still look like tadpoles! Haha


Spawn log!!


----------

